# [Closed] Creepy Katt is crafting Iron Garden Bench



## mwgiii (Apr 25, 2020)

Come get your DIY.

Also, please take the flowers in front of the Museum.

Go straight north (up) from the airport to the Plaza then NW (top left) and follow the fence to Katts.

No tips required but I will pay 50k (IGB) bells for any missing K.K. Slider songs. Here are the songs I am missing.

Edit: This blew up so I am doing 2 at a time.


----------



## islandpineapple (Apr 25, 2020)

interested!


----------



## Glockachu (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi can I come! will tip! don't have any xtra kk tracks


----------



## mwgiii (Apr 25, 2020)

islandpineapple said:


> interested!


Code Sent

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



Glockachu said:


> Hi can I come! will tip! don't have any xtra kk tracks


Code sent


----------



## Jesteroo (Apr 25, 2020)

I would love to come by! KK stiffed me on a song tonight, so I have no extras, but I would be happy to tip a DIY.


----------



## haramura (Apr 25, 2020)

I would love to stop by if that's okay!


----------



## Minene (Apr 25, 2020)

i'd like to come !


----------



## duckvely (Apr 25, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## noobie007 (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi would love to come


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 26, 2020)

I am super interested! I’d love to come by!

edit: can bring some kk slider airchecks too!


----------



## aericell (Apr 26, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Bellfont (Apr 26, 2020)

may I join?


----------



## mwgiii (Apr 26, 2020)

Jesteroo said:


> I would love to come by! KK stiffed me on a song tonight, so I have no extras, but I would be happy to tip a DIY.


Code sent


----------



## Neopet (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## mwgiii (Apr 26, 2020)

haramura said:


> I would love to stop by if that's okay!


Code Sent

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



Minene said:


> i'd like to come !


Code sent

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



jihux said:


> May I come?


Code sent


----------



## Reaper3201430 (Apr 26, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## mwgiii (Apr 26, 2020)

noobie007 said:


> Hi would love to come


Code Sent


----------



## Nia (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd love to come over!


----------



## elphieluvr (Apr 26, 2020)

I would love to come by

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

I can bring by Only Me and K.K. Bossa as well if you still need those.


----------



## Saaahar (Apr 26, 2020)

If it’s still going on may I visit !


----------



## Lavaliers (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi! I would love to visit if you are still hosting!


----------



## LemonadeQT (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi if you're hosting I'd love to be added!


----------



## mwgiii (Apr 26, 2020)

Glockachu said:


> Hi can I come! will tip! don't have any xtra kk tracks


Code sent


Bellfont said:


> may I join?


Code sent

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



Neopet said:


> I'd love to come!


Code sent


----------



## WolfyWolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## mwgiii (Apr 26, 2020)

Reaper3201430 said:


> May I come?


Code sent

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



Reaper3201430 said:


> May I come?


Code sent


----------



## Poodadoe (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello! May I come?


----------



## JacquesZeBird (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello, may I come? I also have a couple of KK songs from your wishlist. :^)

Songs I have: Disco, Ska, Mr., My Place, Only Me, Soul, and D&B


----------



## shfq (Apr 26, 2020)

I have kk ragge! Would love to come


----------



## Fye (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm interested in coming if you're still accepting visitors! And I can sell my KK's Cafe, Reggae, Mountain Song, and Spring Blossoms if you still need them.


----------



## SkyeWolfYou (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi hi, are you still hosting?? :3


----------



## aiyana_theresa (Apr 26, 2020)

hello, are you still hosting? i really want the bench 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



aiyana_theresa said:


> hello, are you still hosting? i really want the bench


 and other stuff*


----------



## mwgiii (Apr 26, 2020)

aiyana_theresa said:


> hello, are you still hosting? i really want the bench
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020
> 
> ...


Code sent


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey, if Katt is still crafting then I'd definitely appreciate being able to come and get it


----------

